# German shops destroy Santas giving "Hitler salute"



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

*German shops destroy Santas giving "Hitler salute" *
Fri Dec 1, 5:09 AM ET

A German chain of shops has removed miniature wooden Santa Claus figures from its shelves and destroyed them after customers complained it looked like they were giving the stiff-armed Hitler salute that is outlawed.

Josef Lange, a spokesman for the Rossmann chain that has 1,200 outlets, told Reuters on Friday the figures depicting Father Christmas with his right arm stiffly upright towards the sky and holding a sack in his left hand upset some customers.

"We were astonished by the reaction," Lange said. "It looks like he's just pointing up to the sky and we were surprised that anyone saw the so-called 'Hitler salute' in that. But we responded and had the entire inventory removed and destroyed."

:googly:


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

_Heil_ Santa?


----------



## KryptKittie69 (Sep 27, 2006)

_Mein _Gift


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

_*Ich bin ein Santa, dammit!*_


----------

